# (MO) GRHRCH Dakota's Pepper MH at Stud



## dakotalabs (May 6, 2008)

GRHRCH Pepper MH is Tri-factored, OFA-Excellent (Hips & Elbows), Current CERF, EIC-Clear and CNM-Clear. He is standing at stud to approved females.....(My approval, not his, Trust me...he doesn't care). GRHRCH Pepper's Stud Fee is $600. "No Lean Mack in Pedigree"
Negitive Burcellousis, Current CERF and OFA-Good or better required.
Contact: [email protected] or http://Dakotalabradors.com


Ed Nelson
Dakota Labradors
Old Monroe, MO. 63369
636-368-8183


----------

